# Who do you think has taken steroids?



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Lets see how long of a list we can make of current and former mma fighters that have been on the juice at least once in their careers. Lets see if we can get 4-5 pages worth of fighters. Only respond with the fighters name that you feel used steroids. I wanna see how long this list gets. Obviously this is just speculation but try not get outta control, try to keep it serious and within reason.

Ill start with Vitor Belfort


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Lets see how long of a list we can make of current and former mma fighters that have been on the juice at least once in their careers. Lets see if we can get 4-5 pages worth of fighters. Only respond with the fighters name that you feel used steroids. I wanna see how long this list gets. Obviously this is just speculation but try not get outta control, try to keep it serious and within reason.
> 
> Ill start with Vitor Belfort


Sherk


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Bob Sapp


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Kenny Florian. That guy is huge! :laugh: 

Kimo, definitely. You know how you can tell? When their forehead sticks out and when they get gaps between their teeth.

Edit: Kimo


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

randleman...:laugh:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Ken Shamrock.


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

Josh "teddy bear" barnett

Sadly, his steroids dont make him look jacked.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

spearsoldier said:


> Josh "teddy bear" barnett


Shut up.

UFC nuthugging, Dana White loving punk.

Definitely Kimo and Tank.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Im not gonna say this is for sure and Im not gonna even say I think it but I just notice that he shows some signs and I hate to say it but maybe Randy Couture.

I've noticed squareness in his jaw which is a sign, he has the gaps in his teeth, and it does seem like his fourhead might buldge a bit.

But screw it I dont wanna talk about it anymore so I'll just say Mark Coleman for my answere.


----------



## EC_Raider_07 (May 10, 2006)

What good is this thread other than to possibly damage a fighters reputation?

+1 for fighter bashing.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

bob sapp,sherk


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Baroni...try not to name the same fighter twice


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Shut up.
> 
> UFC nuthugging, Dana White loving punk.
> 
> Definitely Kimo and Tank.



:laugh: As I was posting my original message, all I could think of was your avatar and signature.

Being a moderator, I expected a certain degree of maturity, which you completely lack. Nowhere in my post is there anything disrespecting Josh Barnett's skill level as a fighter. However, your premature intelligence has lead you to insult me personally, and insult a man who has done more for MMA than you would ever be able to do in a lifetime. Very smooth....

And I think maybe Ricardo Arona may have taken some stuff, but that could just be pure speculation.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

spearsoldier said:


> :laugh: As I was posting my original message, all I could think of was your avatar and signature.
> 
> Being a moderator, I expected a certain degree of maturity, which you completely lack. Nowhere in my post is there anything disrespecting Josh Barnett's skill level as a fighter. However, your premature intelligence has lead you to insult me personally, and insult a man who has done more for MMA than you would ever be able to do in a lifetime. Very smooth....
> 
> And I think maybe Ricardo Arona may have taken some stuff, but that could just be pure speculation.


I agree with you Arona has def taken some sh!t...and this is all speculation..Dont look at this as fighter bashing, personally I dont have a problem with a guy taking steroids but thats another story all together. Anyways try to keep it simple guys, JUST THE NAMES!! when we cant think of any more guys, than we can all discuss and argue


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Nastula


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Don Frye


----------



## kwylogb (Oct 25, 2006)

According to Tank Abbott after getting beat by Paul Beuntello, Tito Ortiz definately takes supplements. I like Tito but his head is HUGE and some say that's a sign.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

It's hard to say...and basically just _assume_ they may have taken steriods. Bacne is pretty easy to spot... But anyway...here's a list from me:

Tim Sylvia
Matt Hughes
Thiago Alves
Kit Cope
Roman Zentsov
Wanderlei Silva
Robbie Lawler
Tony Fryklund
Carlos Newton
Tito Ortiz
Frank Trigg
Mike Kyle
Marvin Eastman


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

ken shamrock,tito ortiz tank abbott,vitor belfort,phil baroni,frank shamrock,tim silvia,sean sherk,mike kyle,josh barnett,bob sapp,ricardo arona,possibly wanderlai silva,randy couture,many of the militech guys,mirko crocop,definitly all the hammerhouse team except randelman(his legs are too small).


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Quinnton jackson, look at this guy, his arm wieghs more then my family.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I think people suspect that people are on steroids too easily. There are alot of big guys out there who dont take steroids guys.


----------



## CHRISSYMMA (Nov 18, 2006)

Josh Barnett is a nailed on Steriod junkie, chucked out of the UFC for testing positive.

He must be the only person in this world who despite taking Steriods, still has a pair of man boobies!

Luckily for him Pride are a little bit more relaxed about Steriod abuse.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

they aren't any more relaxed. Do you remeber what he looked like on roids. he was ripped. They have had there share of fighter suspensions. One being vitor just recently. here is a update i got from sherdog.
The Nevada State Athletic Commission Friday morning revoked, denied and suspended the licenses of several mixed martial artists, NSAC chairman Keith Kizer confirmed to Sherdog.com. 

Kevin Randleman (Pictures) had his license pulled as a result of a dubious urinalysis following his loss to Mauricio Rua (Pictures) in PRIDE. The former UFC heavyweight champion, recently in the hospital with kidney troubles, provided a sample free of human hormones, which the NSAC took as Randleman providing a fake sample. For this his license was revoked. Randleman can reapply for a license any time after Oct. 21, 2007. 

Dutch heavyweight Gilbert Yvel (Pictures) was denied a license to fight because of what Kizer called "inexcusable behavior" stemming for an incident in 2004 in which Yvel struck a referee in the ring. Had the the veteran fighter been granted a license, he would have likely fought on next week's PRIDE card in Las Vegas. 

The NSAC handed down its fifth suspension for diuretics when welterweight Thiago Alves (Pictures) was given an eight-month penalty, the standard suspension for a positive test of this kind. Alves' suspension comes after he fought on a Dec. 30, 2006 UFC card. 

Also, the commission temporarily suspended Joe Pearson (Pictures) and Kit Cope (Pictures), both losers in WEC title fights on Jan. 20, after each tested positive for banned substances. 

here are barnett roiding mjor diffrence from today.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

whoever said randleman didnt juice is crazy... I got one word for you, HAMMERHOUSE


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

However said Sherk is crazy. Sherk just looks big because he cut from 170 to 155. 

Wanderlei
Coleman
Baroni
Randleman
Barnett
Sylvia
Nastula
Trigg

There are many fighters honestly...


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Saying Randelman wasnt juicing was just a joke. I said it becuase his legs are way too huge to be natural.


----------



## LionsDen32 (Feb 4, 2007)

Mark Kerr and Mark Coleman


----------



## awake (Nov 5, 2006)

Marvin Eastman.
Btw, saying Tank Abbott is roiding is plain BS in my opinion.


----------



## lonestar (May 15, 2006)

bob sapp?....nahhhhh


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Tim Sylvia, mixed martial artist, and the former and current UFC Heavyweight Champion tested positive for Stanozolol after a championship bout in 2003. He was stripped of his title, and given a six month suspension by the Nevada State Athletic Commission.

Kimo Leopoldo, mixed martial artist, tested positive for Stanozolol before a match set on July 22nd 2006. The California State Athletic Commission barred Leopoldo from competing. 
Stanozolol: Information from Answers.com


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

too many people on here figure anyone with size must juice... there is a much more obvious reason. HARD WORK & DEDICATION. plus the fact that this is their life unlike most of the rest of us who have a hard time finding time ot train.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

moldy said:


> they aren't any more relaxed. Do you remeber what he looked like on roids. he was ripped. They have had there share of fighter suspensions. One being vitor just recently. here is a update i got from sherdog.
> The Nevada State Athletic Commission Friday morning revoked, denied and suspended the licenses of several mixed martial artists, NSAC chairman Keith Kizer confirmed to Sherdog.com.
> 
> Kevin Randleman (Pictures) had his license pulled as a result of a dubious urinalysis following his loss to Mauricio Rua (Pictures) in PRIDE. The former UFC heavyweight champion, recently in the hospital with kidney troubles, provided a sample free of human hormones, which the NSAC took as Randleman providing a fake sample. For this his license was revoked. Randleman can reapply for a license any time after Oct. 21, 2007.
> ...


PRIDE actually doesn't test for steroids. All those guys got busted cuz they were fighting in America under NSAC rules. In Japan, roiding is accepted. Honestly, I don't see a big deal in using steroids for most sports, people exaggerate on the effects of them. They don't make you superman. But like jdun said, that's a whole other topic.

BTW I like those pics you posted. I think it's cool seeing Barnett and Rampage hanging out. They are both so incredibly funny.

I got nothing else to add I agree with everyone's picks so far except I highly doubt Hughes is a drug user.


----------

